# Propranolol dose too high? RAI done 7/14



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm starting to feel completely crappy again. I went thru with the RAI on July 15th and I felt really no side affects from it other than feeling like I had a bit of a sore throat/cold a few days later but I really can't say it wasn't allergies.

I was diagnosed with Graves this year after a hosp stay on Memorial day weekend, my uptake scan showed 60%, no hot spots and the tremors were horrible and were what put me in the hosp to begin with.

I had a bad reaction to the Tapezole (overmedicated) and my last pill was 7/4. I have been on Propranolol ER 120 MG which is generic for Inderal LA since around the middle of June, changed from taking just regular dose pill 3x a day.

Over the last 4 days or so, I'm completely exhausted and nauseous. I also have the strangest almost "tunnel vision" effect, kinda like when things start to go black before you feel like you're going to black out, and and I want to do is close my eyes and lay down. I have NOT passed out but walking around still makes me cold and clammy.

My BP is like 111/66 and pulse around 66 tonight. Is it possible that the Inderal dose is too much? Now that I've had the RAI even though it's only been 2 weeks, do I have to always be on this med? I'm thinking of tapering it off and seeing if I feel better but I know I just don't feel "right". I'm still not sleeping without taking Ambien so I don't think I'm "UN" hyper enough yet LOL.

Grrrrr I just want to feel good again :sad0049:


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

How are you doing now? from what others say, you will continue to feel hyper for a while, sometimes even stronger, body getting rid of all those hormones... My brother had RAI and yes, everything is supposed to slow down, tired cold clammy,,,, this is because your should be going hypo... when this happens, you will start taking replacement meds. like Levo, synthoid,,, i kinda call it the wake up pill... im not a doctor, but not sure why y our taking a heart pill? maybe that is proper protical but i thought that was to slow down the heart rate because of heart palps... after RAI,,, was your heart still palpitating?


----------



## bosox10 (Jun 9, 2011)

I went shopping for 8 hours today!!! First time since March!! I 'self medicated' and stopped the heart meds that was 120mg and time released and switched to the 10mg that I was taking 3x a day and I'm only taking 1 pill at bed at night. I know it doesn't last 24 hours but so far no tremors (that's what it was prescribed for) and most importantly NO Nausea! I FEEL better. I still am not sleeping without meds but overall I feel good. My next appt is on the 23rd so I'm curious to see where my meds are at 5 weeks post RAI. So far so good. I know for sure that those heart meds were just too much. Hopefully I can wean completely off of them


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

congrates bosox!!! i am happy that you are feeling a little more alive!!! nothing is worse then not feeling like we should and its out of our control. So glad to see you lowered your heart pill! i am still wondering why it was given and it was so high. trust your instincts! GREAT NEWS FOR YOU


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,

Congrats on feeling better. You made the right move. If the tremors come back you can always increase the dose again as needed.

Don't be disheartened if your numbers are still on the hyper side at this next checkup. Sometimes it takes a while to stabilize the blood after RAI. You've got a lot going on hormone wise right now but it sounds like you are on the right track. Good luck. Let us know how the new numbers look.


----------

